# New OB Patient and Preventative vist



## obgyncoder  (Apr 9, 2013)

I just need clarification on how to code this:
A new patient comes in for an new ob visit 99204. Dr. does the new ob visit with a pap smear 99385. How should this be billed?
Thanks!


----------



## NVobgynCoder (Apr 9, 2013)

When we have this situation at our office, I always code the preventive E/M as a new patient 99385. After that encounter, the patient is now established so for the OB part of the office visit I add a 99214 with a -25 modifier added to it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## obgyncoder  (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you! I appreciate your help!


----------



## andersont (Apr 15, 2013)

Wouldn't the OB visit go under the global for OB care?


----------



## raidaste (Apr 22, 2013)

When a patient comes to the office for OB care and you know they are pregnant and the at the time the OB papers are started is considered global OB care. I don't think you should be charging a preventative visit as it is now part of the OB global care. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Anastasia (May 12, 2013)

I agree that a new OB visit is part of the global care and shouldn't be billed separately and with a preventive exam. This is the initial OB visit.


----------

